# bem start drop down menue automatisch aktiv setzen



## Atti (5. August 2002)

hallo, ich gebe zu, dass topic ist nicht verständlich.

ich versuche esw mal kurz auf den punkt zu bringen.


ich starte eine html seite mit 3 dropdown menues. so, sie ist gestartet und die menues sind sichtbar. normalerweise klickt man nun mit der maus eines der menues an und kann dann auswählen.

ok, für den fall, dass man keine maus besitzte, müsste man mit der Tab-taste das gewünschte menue aktivieren. also solange die tab-taste betätigen bis, in einem der menues der erste punkt/index blau ist.

ich hoffe, ich hab das einigermassen verständlich erklärt.

also, die frage ist eigentlich: kann man eines der menues schon beim start aktiv erscheinen lassen? also dass man nur noch mit den pfeil-tasten oben/unten in dem menue agieren kann, ohne erst mit der tab-taste das menue zu aktivieren?


ja das ist eigentlich meine frage.


ist sowas möglich?


es geht mir wie gesagt darum, den weg zum menue zu verkürzen und es ist wiegesagt keine maus vorhanden.


würde mich über ein paar tips sehr freuen.


----------



## Christoph (5. August 2002)

da hilft dir vielleicht
http://selfhtml.teamone.de/html/verweise/tastatur.htm#tabreihenfolge


----------



## Atti (5. August 2002)

hmm..  vielen dank. genau das war es. hast mir sehr geholfen. danke!

da fällt mir noch ein. lässt sich eigentlich diese "aktiv" farbe ändern? also die farbe um den ersten punkt im menue, wenn es aktiv ist? das dunkelblau/schwarz soll dann meinetwegen rot sein?

hilft da css weiter?


----------



## Avariel (5. August 2002)

Ich denke du meinst das hier:

a:link { color : #0033CC; text-decoration: none }
a:visited {color : #0033CC; text-decoration: none }
a:bb:hover {color: #808080; text-decoration: underline }
a:active {color: #FF0000; text-decoration: none }

Zum einbinden von CSS:
http://www.w3schools.com/css/css_howto.asp


----------



## Atti (5. August 2002)

gelöst, danke nochma




> <html>
> <head>
> <title>focus</title>
> 
> ...


----------

